# fastening table skirt and legs



## miconroids12 (Oct 17, 2008)

i am currently making an oak table with bread board ends. wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what would be the best way to fasten the skirting and legs to allow for movement in the table top.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I rtecently posted this on another forum*

I made small blocks for the table top attachment. I could not find the hardware that I was looking for. The arrangement of the blocks allows for expansion of the top as would the 'table hardware' i couldn't find.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Tony B's idea. It looks like it will work nice. And if you have a buiscit cutter, you wont have to dado the notch all the way down the board. Just cut a notch where you need it.


----------



## miconroids12 (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah i think it'll work just fine


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Rockler has these things that slide into grooves you've made in the aprons:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=784&filter=tabletop%20hardware

but I do like Tony's idea too. Same principle and cheaper.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony hit it right on the head. The wooden clips can be made from your scrap and the dado is a quick and easy step. This is how I have always done it. Red

Good sketch by the way Tony.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks guys.*

I really need to learn sketch-up. LOL.
Thanks boardman for the lead to Rockler. I hadnt thought of them. I used to buy them in HD a long time ago. 
I made the wooden ones in a long strip using the dado blade, then drill the holes then whacked them down to size. 
I personally would rather use the steel ones, just lazy, I guess.


----------



## butchc (Nov 27, 2008)

*Wooden Clips*

What should the grain orientation be for using wooden clips as tabletop fasteners.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

butchc said:


> What should the grain orientation be for using wooden clips as tabletop fasteners.


I would think you would want the grain to run into the slot and not along the slot. If you where trying to catch 2 angles at once (like in the corner) then cut the hold down block with the grain at a 45*.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Tony B said:


> I really need to learn sketch-up. LOL.
> 
> Yeah, me too. I downloaded it and played with it, but it is gonna take some time.
> 
> Gerry


----------

